# 30 yrs old, TTC for 2yrs, have just been told FSH is 16



## london30 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this website. I feel a bit alone at the moment - here's the history. 

I started TTC my first baby nearly two years ago. After almost one year, I had a short pregnancy, but with only very faint positives, and had a miscarriage at week 5. It's now a year later, and despite having been to the doctor several times, their advise to me was to give it more time, and the fact that I had conceived once seemed to be a positive in their minds. 

I then went to see a private fertility doctor a couple of weeks ago. She did a blood test, and a scan and noted that I have a low antral follicle count given that I have only just turned 30 years old (3-4 on one side, and 4-5 on the other). I then went back for the blood test results on Friday, and she said that my FSH level is elevated, at 16 (measured on day 3). Does anyone know how unusual this is for my age, and how quickly menopause is likely to follow? 

My doctor said this will make it difficult for me to conceive, and considerably lower the success rate of IVF. She recommended that I should get IVF immediately as my egg reserves were falling, and somewhat shockingly she said that she thought I could be in the early stages of going into menopause. The added problem is that my husbands sperm morphilty rate was just 1% normal.

I would love to know if anyone else is in the same position, and if you are further down the line, and realistically what my chances of having children are. Also, will it be impossible to get IVF on the NHS with that FSH level? 

Children aside, I am scared of the idea of having a very early menopause - what that will mean for my body, health, womanliness and my relationship with my husband.

I would love any advice, and wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I have just turned 31 and my fsh is now 23, you can see my history in my sig, most clinics do want it to be under 10 for you to cycle, the reason being the meds they use are 'fsh' and if your levels are already too high you won't respond and low egg reserve means they need to be more aggressive and use bigger doses of drugs

Many ladies have success with much higher levels than yours so don't worry to much, we made the change to donor as we wanted to go where the best chances were (as it turned out that worked out worse for us!) 

I did see an endocrinologist who did diagnose premature ovarian failure although fsh does fluctuate so you may go back down naturally but some ladies do swear by supplements helping, some worth looking into are Wheatgrass, Bee propolis, DHEA (use with caution with endo) Blue green algae, sea kelp

Any other questions just shout  

L x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi London

I've posted some links below that might be of help. I also noticed your post about AMH and PCOS levels and found an interesting article here on high FSH/high AMH readings http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/fsh_amh_and_pregnancy_chances_webcast.html

/links

In terms of premature ovarian failure we have a board here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Also have a look at the fertility foods and supplements area - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Plus there is an areas for male factors - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 it is definitely worth getting your husband some good vitamins - I've heard Wellman or Zita West are good

Lastly, if you are going to pay for IVF - choose your clinic carefully and "shop around" - don't go to the first clinic you are referred to (a mistake I made) - check out who specialises in your particular issues. If you need help, just ask.

KA xxx


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, 
We also ttc 2.5 yrs also had high fsh had two tests over 8 month period. Came down & was accepted on ivf programme after I had lost 2 stone live in the gym & drank urban wheatgrass for well over a year, purchased at Holland barrett swear by it. 
Try it & will guarantee fsh will be reduced help the blood cells around the eggs keeps the eggs stronger after time. 
I now due again in January both fell naturally this one we only was trying for a month!!
Weird how things happen in life!


----------



## london30 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks all so much for your replies .. Helpful posts .. Lisa congratulations and Lilly I hope it all works out well for you xx


----------



## Kitten36 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi London
Thank you for sharing your story. We have been ttc for almost 2 yrs now and the GPs dont seem to help much. I dont have any advice unfort as all we had done so far is blood tests(on a random day i might add) and hubbys sa test. My mum also said she had early menopause at 42 so it scares me to think i cld be too.

Can I ask you how did u get reffered to a private clinic? Can i also ask how much did you have to pay for the tests? As we got reffered to a fertility clinic but they wont see us until 2 yrs of ttc mark which is in Dec but i cant wait any longer i feel i have to speed things up as im 35 and a half now. You can pm me if you preffer i would really appreciate it. 

Thx a lot and good luck with your journey.
Mady


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi London, I see from one of your other posts you are now embarking on ivf which is good. Your amh is higher than mine and you are 7 years younger than me (so likely have good quality eggs!). My FSH is lower but they think it is suppressed by my oestro levels. 
I have just done cycle #1 of a double freezing pack at CRGH. I got 5 frozen embryos from that cycle and am doing my second cycle in November with a future frozen embryo transfer. I was pleased to get 5 embryos with an AMH of 3.29! My AFC was lower than yours too... Hope is not lost for you and i think you are doing the right thing getting on with it because you don't want to waste time with a low AMH / raised FSH. 
Stay positive and good luck with it. Which clinic are you at? 
Xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Mady - If you are going private you shouldn't have to wait for a referral. I made an appointment and was seen straight away at CRGH. If you are paying there is no reason to wait! We had to go private because I would have had to wait for a year to get Ivf via the NHS and time is of the essence for me.
You should get your blood tests redone on day 3 of your cycle otherwise they are irrelevant. Make sure you ask your GP to test your AMH too. 
At CrGH they charge £475 for the ovarian reserve test which includes an Antral follicle count scan but you can get the blood tests done for free by your GP.
Have you had your tubes checked for blockages with an HSG? 
Xx


----------



## Kitten36 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi London
Thk u for your quick replay. I have an appoint next wk with a dif GP i will ask for these tests u suggested. I had an internal Ultrasound but not to check for blockages i will ask for one next wk.Im gettting the results next wk.  i didnt know that GP can request AMH i will def ask for one aswel i thought the Fertility clinic does that which i why i thought ill go and have it done private. Thx for the info really appreciate it.

Yeah def need to speed things up a bit as waiting for NHS takes forever
All the best to you.
Mady


----------

